# se acelerò



## thurs

Hola!
Estoy traduciendo en italiano esta frase en español: "Pinche Chucho, yo creo que se *aceleró*. Le voy a decir la neta míster Sanabria: se agarro la puñalada porque ya no lo estaban *surtiendo"*. Las palabras en negro son la que me dan problemas. Quien me puede ayudar? Grazie a tutti in anticipo!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Qual è il contesto?
Tui come lo tradurresti?

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## thurs

Scusate, è un libro in cui un detective privato deve investigare sulla morte di tale Chucho, la versione ufficiale è che si tratta di un suicidio ma lui sospetta si tratti di un omicidio. Si tratta di un romanzo di Hinojosa. In questa frase un amico della vittima sta parlando con il detective e descrive la sua versione dei fatti. Per qualsiasi cosa chiedete pure!


----------



## alicip

Credo che "acelerarse " in questo contesto significa "Ponerse alguien muy nervioso, generalmente por tener muchas cosas pendientes". Quindi ho il poveretto si è agitato troppo o si è innervosito troppo. 
"Surtir" significa "Proveer a alguien de todo lo que necesita de cierta cosa". Quindi penso che i tizi non gli davano più da mangiare.


----------



## thurs

Grazie mille.


----------



## 5-ht

Ho l'impressione che "surtiendo", in questo caso, appartenga al gergo malavitoso.
Surtir significa approvvigionare, rifornire.

"Se aceleró" = "Se confundió" ="Se aturdió"
Mi sembra che il tizio abbia perso la bussola.


----------



## Neuromante

"Acelerarse" = "Andare sù di giri"

De hecho en ambos idiomas el origen de la expresión es el mismo. Se trata de los términos correspondientes a cuando un disco de vinilo está a más revoluciones de las debidas


Por ciertoara la otra duda tendrías que abrir un tema distinto


----------



## thurs

Grazie a entrambi!


----------



## alicip

Infatti ora ho letto che si trattava di "...drogadicción, narcotráfico, farmacodependencia. Sabía que algo tenía aquel rostro oculto tras el saxofón." Quindi sono d'accordo con "andò su di giri" perché "non gli fornivano più la "merce"".


----------



## 5-ht

alicip said:


> Infatti ora ho letto che si trattava di "...drogadicción, narcotráfico, farmacodependencia. Sabía que algo tenía aquel rostro oculto tras el saxofón." Quindi sono d'accordo con "andò su di giri" perché "non gli fornivano più la "merce"".


Quindi, era a '_rota' _


----------



## Neuromante

No tiene por qué tratarse de asuntos de drogas, cuidado. La expresión, al menos en español, es genérica. Puede tratarse de exámenes, locura, niños de cumpleaños... Cualquier situación en la que entres en un estado de nervios que no se puede controlar, incluso si los nervios son pocos, basta con no poderlo dominar.


----------



## 5-ht

Neuromante said:


> No tiene por qué tratarse de asuntos de drogas, cuidado. La expresión, al menos en español, es genérica. Puede tratarse de exámenes, locura, niños de cumpleaños... Cualquier situación en la que entres en un estado de nervios que no se puede controlar, incluso si los nervios son pocos, basta con no poderlo dominar.


 Quindi, 'scombussolato' 'sconvolto'.


----------



## flljob

Es claramente un texto mexicano. "Chucho" es un hipocorístico de "Jesús". "Se aceleró" es "tomó una decisión de manera precipitada, sin considerar otras posibles ni sus consecuencias". "La neta" es "la verdad". El contexto de "surtiendo" no se entiende. ¿Estás seguro de que es "se agarró la puñalada?". "Surtir" se usa por "golpear". "Me lo surtí" quiere decir "lo golpeé", "lo dejé como un santo Cristo".


----------



## 5-ht

> *El contexto de "surtiendo" no se entiende.*





> ►38. Lucho Romo, amigo de la infancia del occiso y batería del grupo de jazz: “Pinche Chucho, yo creo que se aceleró. Le voy a decir la neta, míster Sanabria: se agarró la puñalada porque ya no lo estaban surtiendo, ¿meentiende?” *Por supuesto que no le entendí una sola palabra. Todo lo que me dijo eran puras incoherencias.* Pobre chico.◄


Mica sei stato l'unico.

https://lomioesamateur.wordpress.com/el-cuento-del-mes/informe-negro-de-fransisco-hinojosa/


----------



## flljob

Lo que entiendo, aunque creo que nadie lo habría dicho así, es que Lucho opina que, al no proveérsele más droga, Chucho tomó la decisión de darse una puñalada.

No leí el resto de la narración, porque desde hace mucho tiempo no tolero ni novelas ni cuentos. ¡Qué hueva!


----------



## 5-ht

flljob said:


> No leí el resto de la narración, porque desde hace mucho tiempo no tolero ni novelas ni cuentos. ¡Qué hueva!


¡Recórcholis!


----------

